# Road Kill Log



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Today: 1 dead deer, smashed eastern box turtle, 2 squirrels and a dead bird of unknown species.

*Total: 5*


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I been seeing a lot of snakes lately and a few skunks.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

Road Kill today - A snake, a box turtle and a large snapping turtle.
But 3 days earlier, I stopped and helped another large snapping turtle in a different area altogether across the road. Had to stop traffic. That one was a good size, almost too big to lift, so I tapped it w a stick a few times to get it moving to the other side of the road.
Must be my month for snappers, because about 3 weeks earlier, I had to do the same w an even larger one. That one had already stopped traffic in both directions when I came on the scene. Pretty sure it was not the same turtle as the one 3 days ago as it was a different, even larger size. Their tails look like a small gator and they do snap when disturbed.
My wife said I should have taken pix of both. Next time .


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

drteming said:


> Today: 1 dead deer, smashed eastern box turtle, 2 squirrels and a dead bird of unknown species.
> 
> *Total: 5*


That makes for a week of good eat'n.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I once came across a fish. I always felt bad that it never made it across the road. This was before I had a camera phone but I wish I had pictures.


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

bousson said:


> Road Kill today - A snake, a box turtle and a large snapping turtle.


Let's add 'em up.

*Total: 8*


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

1 mallard duck, 1 black squirrel.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

One large dear that was really bloated. 

I was tempted to get off the bike and try to put the critter upright, but decided not to.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I started photographing roadkill while out on the bike, just to see how many different species I could document. Probably the rarest I've seen so far was a mink. Also a nice owl. Several foxes. Something unknown (mangled beyond recognition). I could go on, but you get the point. I've seen probably every type of rodent here in NJ. Lot's of dead deer, but mostly does. I'm waiting for I nice big buck to photograph. And still waiting for my first roadkill bear (seen several live ones).


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

You guys sure do hit a lot of stuff...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Does this count?
View attachment 282026


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

A rabbit who wasn't quick enough to make it across the street. Looks like it got hit from behind and a large raccoon who has been decomposing in the street for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

So it looks like 8 more. The bra doesn't count, however if it was a pair of panties...

*Total: 16*


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh wait, I missed the fish.

*Total: 17*


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

I see 2-3 armadillos per ride. 



The more I think about it, they're probably the same ones. I ride on the same road often...


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

The fox and owl look sad. 

Are those centipedes eating the carcass of the unknown animal?


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

View attachment 282124


----------



## maliciouspete (Jun 4, 2013)

joshhan said:


> View attachment 282124


thats great


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

maliciouspete said:


> thats great


That's sick. Funny as hell, but sick nonetheless.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

joshhan said:


> The fox and owl look sad.
> 
> Are those centipedes eating the carcass of the unknown animal?


Well the mink doesn't look too pleased either.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

If it's not a ripe skunk, it ain't $shiat !!! :yikes:


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

Last Tues evenings ride when we were gaspings for breathe we went over a bloated possum on the side of the road. When one is breathing heavy and has no warning is one nasty thing.


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

There was a poor dead dog and a snapping turtle today. So lets count the 2 armadillos and the dead possum. The raccoon doesn't count, that picture has been around.

*Total: 22*


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Only saw a dead possum and raccoon. Thought there would be more on a 62 mile ride. I have noticed a lot of turkey vultures around lately, though.

*Total: 24*


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*More mink*

Saw another mink this morning. More photogenic than the first one.


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^

*Total: 25*


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

During mating season the Tarantula's usually show up as flattened fauna around here. Also have seen the occational coyote and the all to frequent slow suicide ground squirrels.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

w-g said:


> During mating season the Tarantula's usually show up as flattened fauna around here. Also have seen the occational coyote and the all to frequent slow suicide ground squirrels.


Yeah, yeah, we've got lots of squirrels too. Black Squirrels, Grey Squirrels, Red Squirrels. What's a "ground squirrel"?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

joshhan said:


>



So very wrong on just about every level. Love it.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Burrowing brown beasts that for some reason often like to forage next to the road.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

One completely smooshed garter snake and a poor little chipmunk that looked like it was sleeping.

His name may or may not have been "Alvin."


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Did someone say snakes and chipmunks?


----------



## moralleper (Jul 21, 2009)

Does a dead body count if it is hanging in a tree?? Today on my commute I passed by this, 

Police investigating body found near Columbia River | The Columbian


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

moralleper said:


> Does a dead body count if it is hanging in a tree?? Today on my commute I passed by this...]


Not road kill by definition.

Saw a dead raccoon and squirrel today.

11+2

*Total: 38*


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Passed a dead racoon today and about 5,000 dead cicadas yesterday. No pics to prove it.
This thread is at least slightly twisted


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Dead king snake and a possum today.



ph0enix said:


> Passed a dead racoon today and about 5,000 dead cicadas yesterday. No pics to prove it.
> This thread is at least slightly twisted


Hate to be a phylumist (?), but only chordates count, so +3

*Total: 43*


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Another possum, and a baby snapping turtle.
Finally took some pictures.

*Total: 45*


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw a bullfrog and a poor dead cardinal on the way into work this morning. I might have to start wearing my helmet cam on my commutes!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

moralleper said:


> Does a dead body count if it is hanging in a tree?? Today on my commute I passed by this,
> 
> Police investigating body found near Columbia River | The Columbian


Pics?


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I negelected to add my dead skunk a ways back. * TOTAL 46*


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

One fox.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

4th of July last year:


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like 4 more.

*Total: 50*


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

YOU MONSTER! YOU BEAST!! YOU, YOU...oh, never mind. I thought that you were a motorist.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Chipmunk on the bike path, definitely got tomahawked by the spokes of somebody's bike. The thing was almost completely scalped. 

Does rec-path kill count as roadkill?


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

^^^ +1

2 dead squirrels and 3 turtles today. There's been a lot of dead turtles down here this year.

*Total: 56*


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

How about a dead rabbit, two dead pigeons, and an eyewitness to a third pigeon getting smashed by a car?


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Must have been a lot of frogs out last night with the rain. Bad morning for our amphibian friends.

With the 4 from kevhogaz, +7

*Total: 63*


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Old and New*

Forgive me as I have been remiss. 

_I have passed the possum
and ran the raccoon
but tarried naught to photo the onslaught_

Here are the bunnies from yesterday. Enjoy !!



















And here comes the beef. She's getting juicy and ripe as it hits 108 deg in the shade here !!!


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

There's this doe that's been rotting on the side of a road I travel a lot and it stinks to high hell.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

joshhan said:


> There's this doe that's been rotting on the side of a road I travel a lot and it stinks to high hell.


*Total 66*



> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

View attachment 283382


A sock Monkey! Pocket it up, washed it and added to the tandem as our mascot!
View attachment 283383


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw this on my ride the other day (Castroville, TX). Big-ass snake someone put over a fence. Nasty.

View attachment 283385


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

What is the verdict on the sock monkey ?? It's not a chordate, but it is washable.  Count or nay ???


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Dead possum at the start of the ride. Later on, a dead fox all bloated and stinky. The smell nearly knocked me off my bike. Needless to say, I didn't take a picture of it. There was also turkey buzzard eating the a$$ of a dead rabbit, but it was on a busy road and I didn't feel like adding myself to the count. Anyway, here's the possum. With the snake, we have an even 70.

View attachment 283535


*Total: 70*


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

I think the sock monkey would have counted if the stuffing was coming out. However, it was resurrected, and therefore not a roadkill.


----------



## pacific (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's another snake, while it was still pretty fresh.

There were a few dead snakes that day - There was one that had been flattened so many times by so many cars it looked like a drawing of a snake. 

View attachment 283551


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

A dead squirrel (boring) and this poor eastern box turtle. 3 more including the snake.

View attachment 283664


*Total: 73*


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

First day out after a long week of rain. I fail at rule 9, however, it was 95 degrees out so that partially rectifies the matter. There was a massacre of turtles. 6 smashed yellow-bellied sliders, all at least 6 inches across. They must have been out and about during the rains.

*Total: 79*


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

Enormous turkey vulture.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*First Snake !!*

Yeeeehaw !!! Big league find. And I stopped on the uphill grade to share and show !!! The UC Davis lady said it's a rare rubber boa. This is at 7,000 feet near Donner Summit, subalpine Red Fir/Hemlock forest. Snakke wakee !!!

He's a wee dude, about 14 inches, still fresh and not stiff, no flies.
:thumbsup:

Terror of the cricket and butterfly.


----------



## pacific (Feb 20, 2013)

This looks like it was a sparrow some time ago.

I wasn't sure if it was actual roadkill, or just a dead bird. 

So I ran over it with my bike to make it count.

View attachment 284573


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

+3

In PDX this week. There's nothing dead out here.

*Total: 82*


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Morning Ride Taylor Road Fresh Meat !!!!*

The first is just a strip. No idea where the rest is. I didn't ride tnis route since Monday, so the Vultures may have had their way with it:

View attachment 284836


And my own Lil' Squirrel:

View attachment 284837


New Total is what ????


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Everybody's Favorite*

Ms Le Pew


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

skitorski said:


> Ms Le Pew
> 
> & Mr. Le Pew


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Is he really dead of just playing pos...... (no, I won't go there)


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Fresh kill.

View attachment 284957


+6

*Total: 88*


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

As a Caltrans, AKA California Department of Transportation employee, I have to say the finest Asphaltic concrete surface goes to:

AlanE = bonus points :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

These photos, yuk! You'll have to take my word on this:

Live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland - one of the world capitols of roadkill, I've seen the following on my rides - all certifiablly dead:
White-tailed Deer (Too many to count)
Grey Squirrel (Ditto)
Possum (Ditto)
Black Rat Snake (atleast three or four)
Turtles (variuos species - no Snappers though)
Skunk
Turkey Vulture
Canada Goose (may have been shot, but found on the road)
Red Fox
Wild Turkey
Bald Eagle
Nortern Flicker
Barn Swallow
Various Sparrows
Raccoons

Probably more that I just can't remember.
P.S. A couple of dogs and cats - do they count?

The car has replaced the wolf as the apex predator.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

They don't get much fresher than this


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

or this


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Poor Bambi.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Reps Given !!!


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry LostViking. I can't accept road kill history off the top of your head. It's gotta be fresh...

Anyway, poor kitty. The turkey vulture that was working on this flew away before I could get my phone out.

View attachment 285427


So, +4

*Total: 92*


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Last Saturday I saw a fresh chipmunk on a off-trail ride and still had most of its shape. There are also a couple of smashed turtles I see on one of my regular road routes. Still there after several months even. 

Almost added a fresh one today along with possibly me though as I had a near miss with a Canada Geese going a fast pace. Clipped the edge of its tail feathers. I hate those things and if I was in a crappy car would've been tempted to just run the stupid thing over. Glad I didn't though on the bike as I might not have walked away from a collision with that.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll have to post back tomorrow after my post work ride. Trying to get ready for the grape harvest and crush, as well as helping my son on his POS Dodge truck. I feel like drinking the antifreeze after watching him wrench on that beater in futility. I'm taking my camera as my smart phone camera interrupts the gps mileage tracking sometimes. 

Happy hunting - skeeter

Edit: didn't ride. Pruned vineyard some more, trimmed trees, dug and glued 4 sprinkler heads. Arghhhhhhh


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

drteming said:


> Sorry LostViking. I can't accept road kill history off the top of your head. It's gotta be fresh.../QUOTE]
> 
> Ah well, yet another chance at fame goes by the wayside.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw a dead mink while mountain biking. Also saw a dead Husky the other day, some idiot in a pickup truck hit it. I think I passed by a few minutes after it happened, there was no life left in the dogs eyes anymore. I love dogs so this totally ruined my day, I was sick to my stomach.

I dont even bother counting the squirrels and chipmunks anymmore. I did actually hit a chipmunk on my bike a while ago, second time ever. First time it was a baby squirrel. I think the chipmunk lived, I clipped it with my front wheel, it flew up and I almost caught it but it scurried away with a chirp into the bushes. I found no body, so its all good.


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

loxx0050 said:


> Last Saturday I saw a fresh chipmunk on a off-trail ride and still had most of its shape. There are also a couple of smashed turtles I see on one of my regular road routes. Still there after several months even.
> 
> Almost added a fresh one today along with possibly me though as I had a near miss with a Canada Geese going a fast pace. Clipped the edge of its tail feathers. I hate those things and if I was in a crappy car would've been tempted to just run the stupid thing over. Glad I didn't though on the bike as I might not have walked away from a collision with that.





mtnroadie said:


> Saw a dead mink while mountain biking. Also saw a dead Husky the other day, some idiot in a pickup truck hit it. I think I passed by a few minutes after it happened, there was no life left in the dogs eyes anymore. I love dogs so this totally ruined my day, I was sick to my stomach.
> 
> I dont even bother counting the squirrels and chipmunks anymmore. I did actually hit a chipmunk on my bike a while ago, second time ever. First time it was a baby squirrel. I think the chipmunk lived, I clipped it with my front wheel, it flew up and I almost caught it but it scurried away with a chirp into the bushes. I found no body, so its all good.


We'll count the chipmunk, but not the turtle jerky.

Totally gross story: On yesterday's ride, near the end as I was about 2 miles from home, there was a dead bloated deer in the ditch at the side of the road. It was covered with flies and had the most stomach churning funk. I stopped to take a picture, and as I was reaching around to my jersey pocket to get out my phone, a freakin' fly (which I assumed, came off the carcass) flew into my mouth. I lost all interest in taking the picture after emptying my stomach of the Gatorade I just drank...

+4 (almost +5)

*Total: 96*


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

This won't count as it was some time ago, but a friend and I were riding down a country road and saw a bird ground itself somehow on a high voltage wire, loud pop, and it dropped dead right in front of us. Didn't think I would ever see that happen.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Yesterday, lots of carnage on the road....

Two dead birds, starlings?

One freshly dead Canadian goose

One box turtle, squashed

Another turtle, alive on the road, I saved him

...and a dead possum, near an apple tree.


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ WhooHoo! The century mark!

*Total: 100*


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

mik_git said:


> You guys sure do hit a lot of stuff...


I came across someones wife.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Currently being referred to as "The Rabbit Slayer" - as I managed to hit and kill a jackrabbit in the first 10 minutes of Death Ride this year.

So here's a riddle for you:

Q: So, what happens when you hit a jack rabbit doing 44.2 mph in total darkness?

A: Lots of broken expensive parts, road rash, blood, broken finger/hand/rib, nasty bump on head and hip, and a Grade 3-4 (all ligaments completely torn) AC joint Separation:
https://picasaweb.google.com/103338387267185255092/2013DeathRidePostCrash#

Been a rough 8 months between this and my MCL/hamstring back in Nov (another "over the bars" event due to a car door being unexpectedly opened). But honestly, glad to be able to have literally walked away from this one.

Thought this should also reinforce why cyclists wear helmets-Doc saw my helmet damage at the ER and was shocked I had no head injury.


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

Doug B said:


> Yesterday, lots of carnage on the road....
> 
> Two dead birds, starlings?
> 
> ...





drteming said:


> ^^ WhooHoo! The century mark!
> 
> *Total: 100*


Um, I can't add.

With The Rabbit Slayer's personal kill it's..

*Total: 101*


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I didn't get to ride all week until this AM. Only one fresh new piece of dead meat, and the loser was in the middle of my 1/2 mile 400 foot downhill section so I didn't stop for the glory shot. Another California opossum. I feel I am underachieving here. Anyone else have even slight inferiority edging in ??

Nor Cal that's nasty but I am glad you weren't hurt worse. Take care friend.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll add a cow to the road kill tally....passed it on a charity ride this weekend.


----------



## bousson (Apr 10, 2003)

*Roadkill Gains Traction as a Home Menu Item*

This article from the today's New York Times has the ultimate answer to all this Road Kill:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/16/u...tion-as-a-home-menu-item.html?ref=todayspaper
By DAN FROSCH

As some Montanans see it, when it comes to the thousands of animal carcasses that litter the state’s roads and highways each year, there is only one logical thing to do: Eat them.
Under a new state law, people who come across dead deer, elk, moose and antelope — or strike them with their vehicles — may now haul the animals home for dinner.
“If there is some good stuff there, why not use it, rather than throw it away?” said Steve Lavin, a state representative from Kalispell, who introduced the legislation. “If someone has suffered damage to their vehicle, why not let them use that animal for some food?”
Mr. Lavin, who is also a captain with the Montana Highway Patrol, was inspired to draft the bill after years of responding to accidents in which animals had been struck by cars or trucks.
Under a previous state law, Mr. Lavin was required to tell people who had hit a deer or elk that they could not keep it. In some instances, he would take the dead animals to a local food bank, which would gratefully accept the meat, he said.
This year, the legislation passed with bipartisan support and was signed by Gov. Steve Bullock. Now, anyone who wants to gather roadkill need only obtain a free permit from a peace officer within 24 hours.
“You have to take the animal in its entirety,” said Ron Aasheim, spokesman for the Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks Department, which is currently accepting public comment on how the new law will be administered. “And you have to dispose of it.”
More than a dozen states have similar provisions, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures.
In Colorado, people can take the edible portions of roadkill if they get permission from the state’s Division of Parks and Wildlife. “The goal is to make sure that meat doesn’t go to waste, while making sure people don’t poach with their vehicles,” said Randy Hampton, a spokesman for the division.
A 2010 Georgia law allows people there to take home dead bears — as well as other animals — after they inform law enforcement officials or a state wildlife conservation officer.
Eating roadkill has long been mythologized in American cultural lore, from John McPhee’s 1973 essay “Travels In Georgia,” to Barth, the slovenly chef on the Nickelodeon show “You Can’t Do That on Television,” who served repulsive-looking roadkill burgers to unsuspecting patrons.
Sandor Katz, a culinary author, touched on roadkill harvesting in his 2006 book, “The Revolution Will Not Be Microwaved: Inside America’s Underground Food Movements.” Mr. Katz said that during his travels, some people he encountered who ate roadkill identified themselves as primitive enthusiasts.
“I’ve met people in every part of the country who do it,” he said, adding that he had sampled everything from bear to squirrel and “lots of deer.”
“It’s just like any other meal,” he said. “It’s all about how you prepare it.”
But cooking up homespun roadkill stews and steaks is not a simple matter. The meat must be fresh and not too bruised, said Nick Bennett, owner of Montana Mobile Meats, a mobile wild game processing company.
“If there’s meat that’s consumable, there’s no reason not to consume it; it’s just fine,” said Mr. Bennett, adding that he had yet to come across anyone with roadkill.
In Appalachia, roadkill cuisine has become the focus of an annual cook-off and autumn festival in Pocahontas County, W.Va. Twenty years ago, it drew several thousand people, said David Cain, the cook-off’s organizer. Now, as many as 20,000 attend, he said.
Competitors do not use roadkill, but rather animals typically found by the roadside. Last year’s menu included possum stew, venison teriyaki and the winner: “Stuffed bear-ron-a-soar-us with groundhog gravy.”
“They once cooked a rattlesnake in some kind of a gravy type stuff and they had the whole rattlesnake in there,” Mr. Cain said. “That was tough for me, but we got through it.”
In Montana, the new law is expected to go into effect in November. While it is unclear how many drivers will be affected by the change, there is no question there will be plenty of opportunities. According to state figures, 7,406 animal carcasses were collected by the Montana Department of Transportation in 2012.
Like dozens of others, Sonny Lawson voiced his support for the law in an e-mail to the state.
Mr. Lawson, who lives in South Carolina and makes annual hunting trips to Montana, said he thought it was a shame to waste the countless dead animals he sees along the highway.
Each year back home, he collects three or four dead deer from the roadside, carving off the meat for venison steaks and burgers. “We do it all the time,” he said. “You wouldn’t know the difference.”


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Last week a trip to Lake of the Ozarks yielded:

1.) Copperhead snake
2.) Armadillo
3.) Opossum w/baby
4.) This guy, (not dead, obviously)


----------



## drteming (Jul 5, 2012)

So 6 more, in addition to this one from today:










+7

*Total: 108*


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*My First Buck*

I see lots of dead deer, but not many bucks. This one looked pretty recent.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

You guys are vicious. I have never killed an animal on my rides.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Not sure if it was just really bloated or not, but it must have been about a 60 lb beaver. There are some huge ones by my house but this thing was quite a bit larger. 
Sex was unknown.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

2 possums today and a medium sized Swamp Wallaby last week.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Oh dear !!!*

I mean Deer me. Oh, never mind. Not ripe , no odor yet.









a Little Fellah


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Bump. Anyone ? Even frozen food ??


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Yes !!*

After far too long, fresh kill presents itself today !!!

A little bird !!


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

I saw a string of Magnum condoms on the side of the BRP does that count! They look like they had been killed off!!!!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

mtsheron said:


> I saw a string of Magnum condoms on the side of the BRP does that count! They look like they had been killed off!!!!


"Pics or it didn't happen"

Come awn ya clowns, everyone carries at least a cell phone for pics. Ya gotta step it up.

And those of you still riding in the real cold, not California cold, of the north, east or midwest you have my sincere and heartfelt admiration. But get the shot !!!!:hand:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*No Guts, No Glory*

Normally I wouldn't have bothered to stop for yet another dead deer (there're quite ubiquitous around here) but this one was particularly photogenic.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow !! The viscera are removed, and the flesh and blood untouched. What was that epic Disney film, the aliens were leaving the cattle on the Wyoming high plains. But it was us !! In black helicopters. Testing biochem for the big day.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I rode the trainer this morning. Caught a mouse in the mouse trap. Does that count?


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

skitorski said:


> "Pics or it didn't happen"
> 
> Come awn ya clowns, everyone carries at least a cell phone for pics. Ya gotta step it up.
> 
> And those of you still riding in the real cold, not California cold, of the north, east or midwest you have my sincere and heartfelt admiration. But get the shot !!!!:hand:


Man where it is is a 12% grade so if I stop I will have a time getting started back catdaddy!

But hey, will snap a shot next time if they are still there!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

mtsheron said:


> Man where it is is a 12% grade so if I stop I will have a time getting started back catdaddy!
> 
> But hey, will snap a shot next time if they are still there!


I am with you. I missed a nice raccoon on the same ride that I snapped the bird on. He was on the hill, the uphill. Only around 7/8%. On the way back, he was gone. That was fresh meat !!!


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*3 weeks later*

Here's the same deer, or what's left of it, 3 weeks after the original photo. Normally I would have expected the vultures to have cleaned the carcass to the bone in 3 weeks, but we're just coming out of a deep freeze. As I ride this road frequently, I will see how it progresses (just for the fun of it).


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow !! Too warm for flies and vermin. Nice shot !!

I hate group rides !! I love group rides !!! But I couldn't stop. Passed four, count em' four skunks, one nice squirrel !!

No guts, no pic, no glory.

Solo ride mid week, I promise carnage. :cornut:


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

*Parts*

Not sure if this qualifies as "road kill", but it was just a few feet from the edge of the road, so I'll take some liberties here. Looks like somebody just dumped a bunch of deer parts on the side of the road.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's what's left as of this week.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's a new one.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

In need of oil.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Not in need of oil. Found today. Wylie Kiy Oatee.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

This morning's ride :

Somewhere in the Mining Hills of Dakota lived a young boy named Rocky . . . .


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Fresh, not smooshied.


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

I watched a Hawk swoop down and snag a chipmunk as I rounded a corner on my afternoon ride. The chipmunk was alive and on the road, does that count?

(And, yes, it was pretty epic).


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

My last ride a few days ago netted: 1 turtle, 1 squirrel, 3 dead birds and something else (not sure what it was but didn't feel like stopping to verify).


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

A cardinal. What was unusual was that it dive bombed into me just before becoming road kill. I didn't even have a chance to flinch.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

On my last ride, I prevented a black king snake and two box turtle from becoming road kill. At least for a little while.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Gentlemen: pics please :yikes:


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Headed out soon on my target rich routes through the canyon, in search of fresh meat. Come on gentlemen and women, post up your carcasses. :idea:


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Slim Pickins*

All I have.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Two dead Jackrabbits 20 yards apart.

They must have been looking for love in all the wrong places


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Smallest Mammal, I claim title.


----------



## SgtV (Aug 27, 2014)

Some people want pics......
Others recipes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)

*Sometimes a ping in your spokes...*

... is just a grasshopper. They are everywhere. Unfortunately, I don't think I managed to kill the wasp that stung me today, though.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Where do you live skitorski? I thought I saw the most diverse dead wild life out here in Northern NM but you have quite a bit. Sorry no pics I don't like to stop maybe I'll start. Out here its a lot I mean a lot of skunks, raccoons, snakes, road runners, coyotes, dogs, cats, and quite a bit of unrecognizable stuff...


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Sierra Nevada Foothills of Placer County California. Yeah, it takes dedication to stop on a long hot climb or come to a screeching smoking fast downhill stop to pull off, dismount and take a trophy shot. Those that cannot comprehend this are doomed to live their cold, pointless unglorified lives in anonymity. Here is from yesterday, my first cp closeup. A prayer for the little predator.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Nevermore shall the raven fly


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Retro Grouch said:


> Nevermore shall the raven fly
> 
> View attachment 301218


Come on Baby !!



> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

skitorski said:


> Come on Baby !!


All better now.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice bird !! At some point someone will hae to make a re-tally of the kills. We have cooler weather coming in, maybe a light rain, and it's DEER SEASON the rut is on. Takin the camera Friday or Saturday


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Fresh, nice, no splatter or blood trail. Intact.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

First kill of the year !!!


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

You guys sure do hit a lot of stuff...


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Mostly stuff we encounter, post mortem. What ya got ???


----------



## schwinnhund (Jul 26, 2013)

Road Kill......It's what's for supper.........


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

Road Kill.....
.It's what's for supper.......

..


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

Blue tongued lizard, duguite ( 5ft snake ), kangaroo


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I think we should start sending these pics to the Virginia DOT.

Virginia Department of Transportation turning roadkill into compost in new test program | Fox News


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Rob-c said:


> Blue tongued lizard, duguite ( 5ft snake ), kangaroo


Pics !!!

Come on !!!

The first kangaroo pic on this board !!!


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Fresh Meat !!!

It got Kwilled


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Bumping this from Necro land for the Sat PM Zombies. Pics to follow. Come guys step it up !!


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

While I'm not one to stop and take pics (more because I don't want to mess up my rhythm) I do spot roadkill on most of my rides sometimes the same one few times). 

But, I saw somebody took out a pretty fat Canadian Goose and it laid in the middle of the MUP that runs along a busy road. I was riding on the road portion at the time but seems somebody got fed up with its attitude (anybody whose dealt with knows they are snarkly little $hits) and snapped its neck (not crushed or no appearances of ran over by something large). Body was still intact with head too but neck was messed up.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Please let me know if this pic is good or if blocked. From Google cloud. Photobucket is dead to me. XXXL can not ban me for that.

So this was a mighty creature, a deadly airborne predator, terror of the California foothill skies.


----------

